# Cat behaviour to anticipate ... new carpet



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm excited and nervous as we'll have new carpets fitted pretty much everywhere in our flat next Wednesday & Thursday. Any tips please on how to make this change easy on Daisy & Leo? And what to expect afterwards :001_unsure: Btw, they are both indoor cats. And I work from home.

My plan so far:
1. Get 2 more Feliway plugs - for hallway and the master bedroom (already one working in the lounge)
2. Add Zylkene to their food starting on Friday or Saturday
3. Ensure cats are safe and confined to an area which won't be worked on while the fitters are in the flat
4. Get a few pieces of the new carpet as soon as poss to let the cats get familiar with the texture/ smell
5. Save a few pieces of my old carpet to place in the rooms once the job is done

Please wish us luck and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm watching this with interest as I've got to do the hall carpet very soon. Not as big a job as yours and I'll be doing it myself but am a bit worried about how Kai will take it.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Well it seems like it's just going to be an experiment and I'll have to manage somehow as haven't seen any tips from fellow PF members.

Daisy and Leo helped me choose the right carpet. I kept bringing samples home for them to sniff and scratch and shed some hair  The style that seems to work best is called tufted twist or just twist.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Years ago we were having new carpet in the hallway, up the stairs and in the upstairs 'hall', had young kittens at the time. My mother and I didn't stress, we just put the kittens in 'their' room and while the men were working in the hall I stayed with the kittens and had a game, by the time the men were working on the stairs the kittens were asleep. once the men were gone we let the kittens out and had no problems.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When we had new carpets the most stressful bit is the fitting and banging. Once done the cats seemed to treat it like any new thing bought into the house..lots of sniffing!!!

I'd just let them get on with it, maybe get an extra couple of cardboard scratching boxes so that there is one in each room where the new carpet will be so that if they decide to initially scratch (scent mark) they can be guided to the proper scratchers.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OK, thanks  I'm trying not to overthink and will just let them get on with it  I'll share anything worth sharing after the job is done.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

When we had ours done I got the dog crate out for Elsworth, put his igloo and tray in there then covered it with a blanket. He seemed a lot more content when all the banging was going on.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

When we got new carpets my cat loved it!

He stretched himself immediately out on it and looked in sheer bliss. 

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All,
> I'm excited and nervous as we'll have new carpets fitted pretty much everywhere in our flat next Wednesday & Thursday. Any tips please on how to make this change easy on Daisy & Leo? And what to expect afterwards :001_unsure: Btw, they are both indoor cats. And I work from home.
> 
> My plan so far:
> ...


Think it will be fine RDF keeping new and old bits of carpet is a great idea! Hope you are pleased with the finished job hun! Changes the whole look of a room and I love the smell of new carpet.  xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all good luck wishes and your advice


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck I'm sure all will be fine, one thing I'd recommend is perhaps starting the Zylkene now as I understand it can take longer than a few days to kick in


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

New carpets can generate static so be aware of strange leaping or trying to avoid walking on the new carpet. Might not get it but if you do...easily solved with a spray bottle and some dilute fabric conditioner or ironing water


----------

